# Photoperiod Influences?



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

H'okay, so. My predicament. I've had many of my frogs for a year now, and still, no breeding. 4 imitator (1.3?) and a pair of Cayo de Agua. I've pretty much narrowed it down to the only think I can think of: Photoperiod. How strict must it be? My tanks are all in my room, so even if their lights are only on for 13 hours a day there is still light from my room another 4-5 hours after their lights go off. Can someone give me some insights here please?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

12 hours on 12 hours off... 

Now there are many other factors... are you sure you have at least a female and a male?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

My timers run from 14 on/10 off during summer, winter 12 on/off.

I'm a night owl, and don't cover my tanks at night, and the breeding is still pretty good.

Actually out of my two breeding pair of imitator, one pair is in the "frog closet", and receives a pretty constant photo period, and the other is on an end table next to the couch in the main room (room lights on sometimes past 3 am).
The pair in the main room out-produce the "closet frogs" by about 5-1.

Tank design etc is very similar between the two.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Strange, so Brian you recieve alot more eggs fmor the pair exposed to more light? 

Blue: Maybe it gets too dark in the room at night, like moonless? Is this a possibility?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have considered that possibility.
Usually the most intense calling from the living room pair is after the frog lights go out, and just ambient room light lights the tank.

Perhaps they want to get it on, but cant see each other?

A stretch maybee, but an idea.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I wouldn't try to change the photoperiod to induce breeding. Some people argue that this may help, but keep in mind that the photoperiod is pretty constant in the areas where they live near the equator - 12hr day, 12hr night pretty much year-round.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I keep my photoperiod 13-14 hours in summer and 10-11 in winter.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

What size tank are they in? I think tank size be more of a role than many realize. I am personally trying to get some of my frogs into larger tanks. If they have to be a small tank keep it to just a pair.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

A 10. I actually found my first egg today, and it looks fertile. This is after a week of a much shorter photoperiod and renewed calling from the male. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

You may want to get it down to a pair in a 10gal. While I have a trio in a 10gal the males also do a good bit of fighting. Now one could argue that the competition is a good thing, but then someone else could also argue the stress on all of them is worst. The longer I am in this hobby the longer I am starting to like the idea of pairs only in smaller tanks.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

kyle1745 said:


> You may want to get it down to a pair in a 10gal. While I have a trio in a 10gal the males also do a good bit of fighting. Now one could argue that the competition is a good thing, but then someone else could also argue the stress on all of them is worst. The longer I am in this hobby the longer I am starting to like the idea of pairs only in smaller tanks.


Another first--I've noticed excessive fighting among the females. Lots of wrestling... on the glass of all places.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've never seen my males wrestle...but then again, the only time I had multiple males in one tank was when I had no females (nothing to fight about?) they all (3) got along just dandy, and even slept in brom leaf cups right beside one another.

Yeah, my females wrestled big time, before I split them up.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Ugh, bad news. The egg molded over--it looked like it was developing just fine before. Should I attribute this to first time parents, or??


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Most likely due to first time parents....

Bill


----------

